# 101 Uses for a Rubik's Cube



## Ron (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Vulosity (Oct 2, 2008)

That video was annoying.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 2, 2008)

Maybe even Ron needs to read sticky on how to embed?


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 2, 2008)

*sighs*
I'll embed it.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 2, 2008)

kill me now


----------



## Jai (Oct 2, 2008)

My god. That was HORRIBLE.


----------



## joey (Oct 2, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> kill me now



okay, sounds fun.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 2, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> kill me now



me too please


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Oct 2, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> kill me now



Can I get in line ahead of you before the line gets too long? Elderly first, right?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 2, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > kill me now
> ...



women and children i'm afraid.


----------



## joey (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok ok. This will turn into cubersgenocide.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Oct 4, 2008)

That was dorky, yet somehow entertaining.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Oct 4, 2008)

Do I get the honors? I don't really want to die.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Oct 4, 2008)

Show it to a Gnoe???

Most bizar phrase ever!!

Everything for a rhyme though.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 4, 2008)

*watches the video 500 times*
That was the best video ever! (sarcasm)
*goes home* *gunshot*


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't want to die... but if i saw it again....


----------



## Garmon (Oct 4, 2008)

Remind me not to click on a link to this video again.


----------

